
Republicans claim First Amendment right to send you robo-voicemails - Deinos
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/05/republicans-claim-1st-amendment-right-to-send-you-robo-voicemails/
======
plandis
No doubt this will pass. Short of Pai resigning and Trump deciding to appoint
a Democrat I don't know why this wouldn't. The FCC has made it clear that they
don't value public comment.

------
eveningcoffee
I honestly do not understand how Americans can stand this harassment.

~~~
salesguy222
As the other reply to you stated, I'm afraid we can't stand it, but also can't
execute change.

Elect new blood to state and federal government? They are bought out and/or go
Benedict Arnold.

Activism? Sometimes it works, but it is a very dangerous game of whack a mole
that can send you to prison and get you surveilled.

Donate to pressure groups? Works decently well but lobbyists (see SOPA)
resurrect zombie bills.

Btw our police forces literally shoot on sight and will beat the crap out of
you while arresting you with NO legitimate basis.

Our courts are expensive to navigate.

People can hack you and confiscate your bank account for a variety of reasons.

Background checks with any blemishes can result in you not being hired at any
average corporate job.

Friends will subtly ostracize you if you are too much of a renegade.

Our political system is not friendly to third parties.

And if you go abroad, we tax your income and btw there's a $2500 fee to
renounce citizenship :)

So unfortunately the US government is more like a mafia at times that has many
legitimate and dangerous powers granted to it.

The USA has both boots firmly planted on our throats, but most of our citizens
like being choked out.

~~~
kakarot
> Friends will subtly ostracize you if you are too much of a renegade

That hit close to home. I've lost dozens of friends in the last two years and
eventually deleted all social media accounts partially because I got sick of
arguing about my government.

~~~
salesguy222
I'm glad it resonated, my friend, because unfortunately I really find myself
in the same boat.

Perhaps we should all put on an incessantly optimistic and politically
agnostic mask at all times, but I increasingly find myself unable to have low-
stakes brainstorming sessions about any issue with 99% of my friends.

I guess this is a symptom of what is one of the causes of our political
problems in the first place.

Also, >kakarottttttttttt! :)

------
I_am_neo
Well we already have the constitutional right to kick there asses right out in
the next election

